# She eats her feces after eating raw meat



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

My 9 month old GSD is currently on Kibble (Blue Buffalo) but I am planning on switching her to raw soon.
I sometimes give her a chunk of raw meat as a treat but I have noticed that she eats her feces the next time she goes.
She only does it when she's eaten raw meat.... I;m concerned she will keep this up when I make the switch to raw !


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My GSD eats Canidae dry dog food and feces eating has been an on going problem with him. He eats his own feces, any other dog's feces and any fertilizer I put on the plants. Very frustrating! I just make sure I pick up everything immediately and I never let him outdoors by himself - even just for a few minutes. I would be very happy if I could identify a source of this behavior so maybe you are lucky to know what causes it in your dog.

Sorry I can't offer much advice.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup eats anything she can get into her mouth. I think some are just like that and it's almost impossible to break that habit. There is stuff you can feed them that is a deterrent.

Easiest way to prevent it is if you pick up after her each time.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I've only ever seen my dog try to eat his poo when he was on kibble. Once I made the switch to raw, he sniffs after he goes, but hasn't ever tried to eat it. 

What I have read is that with the raw diet, the dog's body makes best use of the nutrients in the food so that what comes out is truly waste and can no longer be used or broken down by the digestive system. Kibble on the other hand may not be digested fully and sometimes dogs eat it because it's not completely waste and still smells like edible food. Again, this is all just heresay, but they do have supplements you can feed the dog so that their poo is unappetizing to them if it's a major problem for you/your dog.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Katro, what suppliments are there? I am going on vacation this summer and leaving my dogs with an in sitter. I know he will not be as vigilant about picking up the poop and I am concerned that Ranger will get sick. He got sick last summer while we were away but at the time I didn't put 2 and 2 together and realize that he was helping himself to extra treats while he was at the sitters. I would love to have something I could give him for the 2 weeks we are gone.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are some at PetsMart:
GNC Pets® Ultra Mega STOOL-NO! - Sale - Dog - PetSmart

Nutri-Vet Nasty Habit for Dogs - Health & Wellness - Dog - PetSmart

21st Century Level 2 Moderate Coprophagia Deterrence for Dogs - Health & Wellness - Dog - PetSmart

You can also sprinkle some meat tenderizer on their food (like Adolph's) that will make their poop taste horrible to them. 

If you're feeling really diligent, you can put a little hot sauce on the poops that are out in the yard still.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

katro said:


> Here are some at PetsMart:
> GNC Pets® Ultra Mega STOOL-NO! - Sale - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> Nutri-Vet Nasty Habit for Dogs - Health & Wellness - Dog - PetSmart
> ...


I'm sorry, but this image of a person standing over poops with a little red bottle of Tabasco just has me cracking up over here!!!! Imagine seeing that over your neighbor's fence and eyebrows being raised


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> I'm sorry, but this image of a person standing over poops with a little red bottle of Tabasco just has me cracking up over here!!!! Imagine seeing that over your neighbor's fence and eyebrows being raised


And *THAT* is why you get a 6 foot tall fence - not for ensuring the dog doesn't jump it, but to ensure that your neighbors don't see you wandering around your yard with a bottle of hot sauce! :rofl:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

katro said:


> And *THAT* is why you get a 6 foot tall fence - not for ensuring the dog doesn't jump it, but to ensure that your neighbors don't see you wandering around your yard with a bottle of hot sauce! :rofl:


Wearing a BBQ bib!! :rofl:


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> I;m concerned she will keep this up when I make the switch to raw !


She will not. Giving her raw occasionaly doesn't create nutrition deficiency. Puppies eat feces of their own or other dogs (my dog was eating feces of my cat, taking them from the cat's litter and up on the sofa!) because their body experiences nutrition deficiency, and their body experiences nutrition deficiency because thy are growing. Your 9 months old should stop it by now, but, because you fed her low nutrition food it continued for longer. All dry food or canned food is low in fats and protein, it is good as a supplement but not as a main meal. I wouldn't feed my dog any of this for the reason it has preservatives, synthetic vitamines and other unhealthy contents. I fed my dogs raw meat, chiken and fish from the very beginning, and used cottage cheese, yogurts and goat's milk as supplement. I have really high opinion of the latter, from the beginning of May to the end of July goat's milk is absolute miracle for young puppy or a young dog, its lactose is fully digestable, it is rich in minerals, and goat's diet consists of a wide variety of medicinal herbs, read about it.
This problem can turn from bodily into a psychological. I knew it beforehand and didn't pay any attention if she ate it, I was even hiding my disgust, so she wouldn't think there is anything special about her eating her own stuff. Please, don't forget - the forbidden fruit is sweeter!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

The is eating them for economy reasons, as something really valuable source of nutrition. But she will stop in couple of months if you feed her well, when her body is saturated with necessary substances.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know a couple of GSD owners whose dogs ate poop all their lives.
My dog had the problem for well into her second year.
She still has it to some degree but it is 90% gone at age 3.
Cleaning up after her or having her poop in the woods was the only solution.
I tried every product and well-known home remedy to no avail.


----------

